# Circuito nebulizador Dysem Nus 21



## diegoon (Jun 22, 2015)

hola que tal, mi problema es el siguiente: 
tengo una plaqueta Dysem nus 21 en la cual esta nueva, en la misma me figura la localización de los componentes, pero no,que tipo de componentes lleva. me serviría mucho si alguien me puede facilitar el listado de componentes. desde ya muchas gracias.
PD: les adjunto una imagen de la plaqueta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/esquema-ultrasonido-103638/#post836051


----------



## diegoon (Jun 23, 2015)

hola DOSMETROS gracias por responder. el circuito en la cual adjuntaste esta interesante pero no corresponde al diseño de la plaqueta Dysem nus 21 en la cual adjunte. pero igual me gustaría saber si el circuito que propones funciona correctamente  para un crystal de 1,7MHz y que funcionamiento cumplirían ambos potenciometros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2015)

Ya se que no es el Dysem nus 21 . . . es lo que hay . . . aqui te dejo el San Up

Ver el archivo adjunto 7148

Las cristales resonadores los encargás en alguna farmacia que venda San Up


----------

